# Stephen Kings Es: Erster Trailer lässt das Blut in den Adern gefrieren



## Darkmoon76 (29. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen Kings Es: Erster Trailer lässt das Blut in den Adern gefrieren* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stephen Kings Es: Erster Trailer lässt das Blut in den Adern gefrieren


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2017)

Der Trailer macht zumindest Lust auf den Film.  
Hoffentlich ist der Film zumindest gut und entwürdigt das Buch nicht derart, wie die ursprüngliche Verfilmung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2017)

Ich bin überrascht - das sieht echt gut aus 
Auch schön, dass man noch nicht so viel von "Es" sieht im Trailer. Und nichts hört. 
Ist finde ich einer der Filme, bei dem ein Remake durchaus Sinn macht, sofern es den gut gemacht ist. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2017)

Ich fand das Buch grässlich, habs nie zu Ende gelesen. viel zu viel Abschweifungen von der Haupthandlung, tonnenweise uninteressante Nebenfiguren und vulgäre Dialoge, die weder unterhaltsam, noch spannend waren. Den damaligen TV-Zweiteiler fand ich unterhaltsam, die ständige Bedrohung war, anders als im Buch, immer spürbar. Deshalb erwarte ich von der neuen Version eigentlich erstmal gar nichts. Ich warte ab.


----------



## Honigpumpe (29. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand das Buch grässlich, habs nie zu Ende gelesen. viel zu viel Abschweifungen von der Haupthandlung, tonnenweise uninteressante Nebenfiguren und vulgäre Dialoge, die weder unterhaltsam, noch spannend waren. Den damaligen TV-Zweiteiler fand ich unterhaltsam, die ständige Bedrohung war, anders als im Buch, immer spürbar. Deshalb erwarte ich von der neuen Version eigentlich erstmal gar nichts. Ich warte ab.



So unterschiedlich können wohl die Meinungen sein. Ich fand "Es" von Stephen King hervorragend. Ein großartiges Buch. *seufz*


----------



## stevem (29. März 2017)

"Erster Trailer lässt das Blut in den Adern gefrieren" JA KLAR, dann scheint aber der Autor ein leichter Hosenscheisser zu sein wenn der bei so einem Trailer schon "angst" bekommt ... alleine der Anfang vom Trailer sah aus wie ein Komödie Film (als der Junge gegen die Absperrung rannte) und am Ende, wurde mir auch klar wieso man im Trailer den Clown nie genau zu Gesicht bekommt, den der ist alles andere als gruselig und sieht nahezu lächerlich aus .....


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> "Erster Trailer lässt das Blut in den Adern gefrieren" JA KLAR, dann scheint aber der Autor ein leichter Hosenscheisser zu sein wenn der bei so einem Trailer schon "angst" bekommt ... alleine der Anfang vom Trailer sah aus wie ein Komödie Film (als der Junge gegen die Absperrung rannte) und am Ende, wurde mir auch klar wieso man im Trailer den Clown nie genau zu Gesicht bekommt, den der ist alles andere als gruselig und sieht nahezu lächerlich aus .....


Naja, Tim Curry sah als Pennywise nun auch nicht besonders bedrohlich aus. ^^ 

Aber muss eine Horrorgestalt denn unbedingt offensichtlich bedrohlich wirken? Ich finde, sie kann durchaus "lächerlich" aussehen, wie ein Clown eben halt aussieht. Solche Kontraste machen den Grusel ja irgendwo aus.


----------



## Headbanger79 (29. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können wohl die Meinungen sein. Ich fand "Es" von Stephen King hervorragend. Ein großartiges Buch. *seufz*



Dito, auch wenn bei mir wohl viel Nostalgie dabei ist. "Es" war mein erstes Buch von King, da war ich 14 (man bin ich alt...), und habs seitdem bestimmt 8mal durchgelesen.

Zum Trailer: Gefällt mir soweit sehr gut, werde dem Film auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. März 2017)

Also ich habe das Buch nie gelesen, aber den Film fand ich als Halbwüchsiger extrem gruselig und selbst heute jagt mir der Film immer noch ein Schaudern über den Rücken.
Der Film ist für mich ein persönlicher Klassiker und Tim Curry als Pennywise finde ich immer noch sehr gut. Allerdings ist das Ende für mich heute immer noch zum brüllen komisch mit diesem Monsterkäfer, oder was das auch immer war.

Der Trailer sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus. Schade, dass man dann ein Jahr warten muss, bis es weitergeht. Aber ich bin froher Hoffnung. Guter Horror ist gern gesehen bei mir.


----------



## Honigpumpe (29. März 2017)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Dito, auch wenn bei mir wohl viel Nostalgie dabei ist. "Es" war mein erstes Buch von King, da war ich 14 (man bin ich alt...), und habs seitdem bestimmt 8mal durchgelesen.



Bei mir war es "Christine", dann "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere", das ist Gänsehauthorror. Was Stephen King heute so schreibt, weiß ich nicht, aber wir haben alle in der Schule "Es" gelesen, und das auch noch freiwillig und nicht nur im Deutschunterricht.  Ich mag diesen Kerl. Er hält sogar auch inzwischen schon Lesungen in Dschörmäni, aber ich war auch noch auf keiner Lesung von ihm.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2017)

Mir ist klar, dass ich mit meiner Meinung über "Es" ziemlich allein da stehe, sonst wäre das Ding wohl nicht so erfolgreich gewesen. Der erwähnte Kuscheltierfriedhof war allerdings große Klasse. Hervorragende Spannungskurve. Cujo genauso. Auch die Verfilmungen waren nicht so übel.


----------



## Headbanger79 (29. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Bei mir war es "Christine", dann "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere", das ist Gänsehauthorror. Was Stephen King heute so schreibt, weiß ich nicht, aber wir haben alle in der Schule "Es" gelesen, und das auch noch freiwillig und nicht nur im Deutschunterricht.  Ich mag diesen Kerl. Er hält sogar auch inzwischen schon Lesungen in Dschörmäni, aber ich war auch noch auf keiner Lesung von ihm.



Hab fast alle Bücher von ihm, auch die neuen Sachen. Das letzte richtige gute war meiner Meinung nach "Der Anschlag", aber auch die meisten anderen der neueren Bücher gefallen mir. Mir gefällt einfach seine Art zu schreiben.


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand das Buch grässlich, habs nie zu Ende gelesen. viel zu viel Abschweifungen von der Haupthandlung, tonnenweise uninteressante Nebenfiguren und vulgäre Dialoge, die weder unterhaltsam, noch spannend waren. Den damaligen TV-Zweiteiler fand ich unterhaltsam, die ständige Bedrohung war, anders als im Buch, immer spürbar. Deshalb erwarte ich von der neuen Version eigentlich erstmal gar nichts. Ich warte ab.


Das Buch habe ich innerhalb von 3Tagen verschlungen.
Fand das sehr gut 

Der Trailer sieht schon mal ganz nice aus. Bin gespannt, wie der fertige Film dann ist.


----------



## Phone (29. März 2017)

Könnte nicht so schlecht werden wie vermutet


----------



## stevem (30. März 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, Tim Curry sah als Pennywise nun auch nicht besonders bedrohlich aus. ^^
> 
> Aber muss eine Horrorgestalt denn unbedingt offensichtlich bedrohlich wirken? Ich finde, sie kann durchaus "lächerlich" aussehen, wie ein Clown eben halt aussieht. Solche Kontraste machen den Grusel ja irgendwo aus.



Naja ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen das Filme wie Insidious und Conjuring mittlerweile als die Maßstäbe für gute Horrorfilme gelten, die Filme waren zwar alle bis zu einem gewissen Grad spannend, aber sie strotzen nur so vor lächerlich schlechten Grusel.

Ich sage als Beispiel nur:

Der komische Dämon mit dem schlechten, billigen Darth Maul Makeup:

http://cdnbakmi.kaltura.com/p/1764171/thumbnail/entry_id/0_9t1v6m3p/height/720

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...e_demon.png/revision/latest?cb=20150625233547

Oder die billig, schlechte Klatschszene aus Conjuring 2:

http://i.makeagif.com/media/4-27-2016/z1xLfo.gif

Und ES scheint wieder ein weiterer solcher Film zu sein!


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2017)

Bin ja mal gespannt - fand die Serie damals nicht soooo schlecht (auch wenn ich the stand als Serie definitiv besser fand), allerdings fand ich das Ende dann doch sehr enttäuschend (im Gegensatz zum Buch) - was aber möglicherweise an der damals verfügbaren Tricktechnik und den entsprechenden Budget-Einschränkungen lag. Aber auch bei diesem Film werde ich diesbezüglich nicht auf meine Kosten kommen, da (die neue Version von) "Es" meines Wissens als Zweiteiler angelegt ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

Wow. Das könnte mal endlich eine angemessene Neuverfilmung sein. Mir war die TV-Version viel zu brav und trotz 3 Stunden Laufzeit zu ungenau.

Merke ich mir mal vor. Vielleicht kann ich meine Frau überreden mit ins Kino zu gehen. Sie liebt das Buch, und selbst fand ich es auch nicht übel.

Hatte schon mit nem ähnlichen Mist wie das letzte Carrie-Remake gerechnet... Aber der Trailer hat mich rein von der Atmo her überzeugt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dai-shi (30. März 2017)

Ja, der Trailer schaut gut aus 

Ich habe ES damals auch gelesen. So dick wie ein Telefonbuch und genau so klein geschrieben. Zum Lesen war es auch der Horror ^^.
Aber das beste Buch von King ist und bleibt, für mich, "The Stand"


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2017)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Ja, der Trailer schaut gut aus
> 
> Ich habe ES damals auch gelesen. So dick wie ein Telefonbuch und genau so klein geschrieben. Zum Lesen war es auch der Horror ^^.
> Aber das beste Buch von King ist und bleibt, für mich, "The Stand"



Ich mag beide gleich gut - vielleicht, weil sie (zumindest für mich) nicht dasselbe Genre betreffen. Während ich "Es" unter der Kategorie "Horror" führe, gehört "The Stand" für mich eher in die Kategorie "Endzeit".


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (30. März 2017)

"Es" habe ich leider als Kind gesehen und hatte wochenlang Alpträume. Der Clown hier wirkt mit seinem Tutu + Puffärmeln einfach nicht so gruselig auf mich wie Tim Curry, der jagd mir auch heute noch einen Schauer über den Rücken. Sieht insgesamt aber zur Abwechslung mal nach einem brauchbaren Remake aus.


----------



## Dai-shi (30. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich mag beide gleich gut - vielleicht, weil sie (zumindest für mich) nicht dasselbe Genre betreffen. Während ich "Es" unter der Kategorie "Horror" führe, gehört "The Stand" für mich eher in die Kategorie "Endzeit".




Klar sind das zwei verschiedene Arten von Genres und ich fand ES ja auch gut. Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich nicht ne Ausgabe für meinen Ebookreader bekomme, da kann ich wenigstens die Schriftgröße verändern ^^


----------



## UltimaFan (30. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> "Es" habe ich leider als Kind gesehen und hatte wochenlang Alpträume. Der Clown hier wirkt mit seinem Tutu + Puffärmeln einfach nicht so gruselig auf mich wie Tim Curry, der jagd mir auch heute noch einen Schauer über den Rücken. Sieht insgesamt aber zur Abwechslung mal nach einem brauchbaren Remake aus.



Ähm, "Es" nimmt die Gestalt eines Clowns an, um Kinder in sein Nest zu locken.Welches Kind würde schon mit einem total gruseligen Horrorclown mitgehen?
Daher muss Pennywise schon ein wenig "einladend" auf die Kinder wirken und daher finde ich es auch gut, wie er im Film aussieht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (30. März 2017)

UltimaFan schrieb:


> Ähm, "Es" nimmt die Gestalt eines Clowns an, um Kinder in sein Nest zu locken.Welches Kind würde schon mit einem total gruseligen Horrorclown mitgehen?
> Daher muss Pennywise schon ein wenig "einladend" auf die Kinder wirken und daher finde ich es auch gut, wie er im Film aussieht.



Also einladend ist ja wohl auch was anderes. Kein Kind würde mit dem hier mitgehen:https://usercontent2.hubstatic.com/13224789_f520.jpg


----------



## Exar-K (30. März 2017)

Interesse hätte ich schon, bin aber noch etwas vorsichtig.
Das heutige Muster von Horrorfilmen (wie das bereits erwähnte Conjuring, usw.) gefällt mir nicht sonderlich.

Den Originalfilm fand ich nicht schlecht, war aber leider inhaltlich sehr stark zusammengestaucht im Vergleich zum Buch.
Die Vorlage ist immer noch mein zweitliebster Roman von King, nach dem dunklen Turm.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> "Es" habe ich leider als Kind gesehen und hatte wochenlang Alpträume. Der Clown hier wirkt mit seinem Tutu + Puffärmeln einfach nicht so gruselig auf mich wie Tim Curry, der jagd mir auch heute noch einen Schauer über den Rücken. Sieht insgesamt aber zur Abwechslung mal nach einem brauchbaren Remake aus.



Manche Filme sollte man einfach nicht zu früh gucken und sich selbst überschätzen. Da finde ich schon gut, daß es sowas wie die FSK oder die BPjM gibt. Ich weiß, ich hab die Geschichte schon einmal erzählt, aber ich habe mal als kleines Kind, als ich alleine in der Wohnung war, "Westworld" (also das Original mit Yul Brunner) geguckt und hatte da wirklich monatelang Albträume: Bin ich jetzt ein Roboter oder sowas? Ist meine Mama auch ein Roboter? Heute als Erwachsener kann ich das gucken, nun gibt's den ja endlich auch mal in den Online-Videotheken, und ich muß sagen: Das ist ein toller Horrorfilm, aber ich würde ihn kleinen Kindern nicht zeigen.


----------



## Dosentier (30. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Also einladend ist ja wohl auch was anderes. Kein Kind würde mit dem hier mitgehen:https://usercontent2.hubstatic.com/13224789_f520.jpg




Im Buch zumindest, wird er immer als Clown beschrieben, wenn ihn mehrere  Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit beschreiben.
Klar, es hängt zum einen damit zusammen, das er eben Kinder anlocken möchte, auch mit seinen Ballons, zum anderen aber, weil ein Clown nie als bedrohlich wahrgenommen wird.
Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ES im Buch auch sehr viele Erwachsene getötet hat.
Im Buch ist er aber auch noch in vielerlei anderen Erscheinungen aufgeretteten, was aber auch damit zusammenhängt, das er oft die Gestallt von dingen Annimmt, die Menschen angst machen.
Aber auch auf Grund der Tatsache, das soweit war es im Buch, der Menschliche Verstand nicht in der Lage ist, sein wahrens aussehen wahrzunehmen oder verarbeiten zu können.

Aber um auch nochmal auf den Vorgänger Film zu sprechen zu kommen, sofern man das Buch nicht kennt, wird man Tim Curry als ES wahrlich toll finden.
Keine Frage, er hat mit dieser Rolle alle anderen Darsteller an die Wand gespielt.
Aber er hat in keinster weise, ES so dargestellt wie in den Büchern.
Im Buch war ES der reinste Psycho Terror, im alten Film war er eher der Sarkastische Clown der mit einem Witz eben Kinder gefressen hat.

Da gefällt mir das Remake schon eher, da es bisher was man so sieht, dem Buch gerechter wird und eben der Figur ES.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Naja ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen das Filme wie Insidious und Conjuring mittlerweile als die Maßstäbe für gute Horrorfilme gelten, die Filme waren zwar alle bis zu einem gewissen Grad spannend, aber sie strotzen nur so vor lächerlich schlechten Grusel.
> 
> Ich sage als Beispiel nur:
> 
> ...


Den Film fand ich bis zum Auftauchen dieses Darth Maul-Verschnitts ziemlich genial. Das Vieh war aber einfach nur lächerlich, weil's unpassend war. Weil's einfach aufgesetzt wirkte. 

Pennywise (Remake) sieht dagegen zwar sicher lächerlich aus...aber so wie ein Clown eben eigentlich aussehen soll: Lächerlich, witzig. Das macht ja in dem Fall den Grusel aus.


----------



## Batze (30. März 2017)

Bin ich der einzige der die Bücher von ihm Extrem langweilig findet?
Sorry, aber bis es da mal zum Punkt kommt bin ich eingeschlafen.
Bei den Filmen sieht es teilweise auch nicht anders aus, gewisse Ausnahmen mal ausgenommen.
Super Genial fand ich den Film Misery, was aber eher an der Über fantastischen Leistung von Kathy Bates lag.
Thinner und Green Mile fand ich auch noch gut, als Film.


----------



## Aenimus (30. März 2017)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Ja, der Trailer schaut gut aus
> 
> Ich habe ES damals auch gelesen. So dick wie ein Telefonbuch und genau so klein geschrieben. Zum Lesen war es auch der Horror ^^.
> Aber das beste Buch von King ist und bleibt, für mich, "The Stand"



"The Stand" ist für auch der beste King. Hast du vielleicht auch "Der Talisman" gelesen? Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Ist eine Co-Produktion von Stephen King und Richard Straub. Sehr geiles Buch.


----------



## golani79 (30. März 2017)

Finde die die Bücher von King eigentlich recht spannend - ich mag es, wenn sich ne Story Zeit nimmt.

@Batze
Rein vom Interesse her - was liest du sonst so in die Richtung bzw findest du gut?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

King ist auch nur ein Autor unter vielen der mal starke, mal schwache Schreibphasen hat. Persönlich sind mir seine Arbeiten aus den 1980ern und 1990ern am liebsten. Auch einige wenige Werke der späten 1970er - noch unterm Bachman-Pseudonym - gefallen mir persönlich am besten. Nur was ab den 2010ern so von ihm kommt hat nicht mehr so jenen Flair den seine alten Werke noch so ausmachten.

Meine Favoriten sind "Christine", "Todesmarsch", "Menschenjagd", und "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere", wobei auch "The Green Mile", "Dead Zone" und "Feuerkind" noch zu meinen Liebsten Büchern mitgezählt werden können. Und seine "Dunkle Turm"-Saga ist sowieso sein Lebenswerk überhaupt. Für seine Kurzgeschichten und knappen Novellen kann ich mich wiederum weniger begeistern, ausgenommen "Der Nebel" und "Shawshank Redemption".

Seine Stärke liegt wenn in der Ausarbeitung seiner Charaktere, vor allem weil er viel Wert auf Dialoge setzt. Ein Buch das nur eine umschreibende Erzählung liefert packt mich nicht so sehr, geschweige denn lange, doch genau das schafft er in den meisten Fällen.

Und was die Verfilmungen betrifft... Naja, davon kann man wirklich nur ne Handvoll als geglückt bezeichnen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talisman79 (30. März 2017)

also ich fand den trailer ziemlich gut,allerdings fand ich die jungdarsteller im original weit charismatischer.da fällt mir sofort jedes einzelne gesicht ein.hab mir den neuen trailer vor 5 min angesehen und kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> also ich fand den trailer ziemlich gut,allerdings fand ich die jungdarsteller im original weit charismatischer.da fällt mir sofort jedes einzelne gesicht ein.hab mir den neuen trailer vor 5 min angesehen und kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern



Tja... hättest Du dir die Gesichter des ersten "ES" nach jenem Trailer merken können?
ich glaube nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> also ich fand den trailer ziemlich gut,allerdings fand ich die jungdarsteller im original weit charismatischer.da fällt mir sofort jedes einzelne gesicht ein.hab mir den neuen trailer vor 5 min angesehen und kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern


Ähmm... Bei einem 2-Minuten-Trailer den man eben frisch betrachtet hat ist das ja nun kein Wunder dass da noch kein ausreichendes Charisma zustande kommt. Das muss wenn schon der volle Film liefern. 
Aber die jeweiligen Figuren konnte man sofort zuordnen:
Der Stotter-Bill, der Farbige, der Asthmatiker, der Dicke, die coole Brillenschlange... Nur das Mädel und den  Introvertierte waren in den wenigen Sekunden schwer auszumachen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2017)

Ich bin kritisch bezüglich Stephen King Verfilmungen

Das einzige was bis jetzt okay war das war die 8 Stunden Version von "Das letzte Gefecht" und die Mini Serie Kingdom Hospital die auf einer Kurzgeschichte von ihm basierte.

Die Romane sind einfach zu krank und abgedreht - viele leute die es gelesen haben und andere romane haben immer noch ängste dadurch weil er es so rüberbringt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich bin kritisch bezüglich Stephen King Verfilmungen
> 
> Das einzige was bis jetzt okay war das war die 8 Stunden Version von "Das letzte Gefecht" und die Mini Serie Kingdom Hospital die auf einer Kurzgeschichte von ihm basierte.
> 
> Die Romane sind einfach zu krank und abgedreht - viele leute die es gelesen haben und andere romane haben immer noch ängste dadurch weil er es so rüberbringt


Also "The Green Mile" wurde haarklein übernommen, da gabs nix zu mäkeln. "Misery" ist ein schauspielerisches Meisterstück, und "Der Nebel" funktioniert sogar besser als die ursprüngliche Geschichte, setzt mit seinem Schock-Finale sogar noch einen drauf.

Wie ich bereits sagte, es gibt nicht viele empfehlenswerte Adaptionen, aber sie sind da. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. März 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Romane sind einfach zu krank und abgedreht


Sagt jemand mit Harley Quinn Avatar? 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Der Nebel" funktioniert sogar besser als die ursprüngliche Geschichte, setzt mit seinem Schock-Finale sogar noch einen drauf.


Das verdammt genialste, beste Ende aller Horrorfilme und ein echt derber Schlag in die Fresse, ich liebte es


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. März 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der die Bücher von ihm Extrem langweilig findet?



Nein keineswegs. Habe mal versucht "Es" zu lesen und es dann nach ca 450 Seiten aufgegeben, da nach dem Prolog einfach nichts spannendes mehr passiert ist. Wenn es nicht King wäre, hätte ich vermutlich schon nach 100 Seiten aufgehört, denn ich fand es echt eine Zumutung. Seiten über Seiten an unwichtigen Detailbeschreibungen, die niemanden interessieren  (bis hin Marke eines Zapfhahns einer Kneipe, die in der Geschichte keinerlei Rolle mehr spielt). Da klicke ich ja auf einen zufälligen Artikel in der Wikipedia und werde besser unterhalten.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tja... hättest Du dir die Gesichter des ersten "ES" nach jenem Trailer merken können?
> ich glaube nicht.


ganz ehrlich,,ja hätte ich.n aktuell gutes beispiel für n gut gewählten cast is zb stranger things.die konnten alle auch nach den ersten trailern überzeugen,waren direkt einprägsam.genau so wie beim ersten ES.


----------



## Dai-shi (1. April 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> "The Stand" ist für auch der beste King. Hast du vielleicht auch "Der Talisman" gelesen? Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Ist eine Co-Produktion von Stephen King und Richard Straub. Sehr geiles Buch.




Ich glaube ja, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Die Zusammenfassung der Handlung kommt mir bekannt vor 
 War da nicht eine Stelle im Buch wo der Junge per Anhalter fährt und seine Begleitung "riecht", das der Fahrer todkrank ist? Wenn ja, habe ich es gelesen ^^


----------



## Aenimus (4. April 2017)

Oh das weiß ich jetzt garnicht. Ist sehr lange her als ich das gelesen habe.


----------

